# sistema d'inquadramento



## Elrioancho

Ciao,
mi sono imbattuta in un articolo di archeologia con un passo un po' intricato. L'autore sta parlando di come un certo monumento ricordi "la plastica funeraria di Palmira, nei dettagli della decorazione e nel sistema di inquadramento del rilievo".
Il significato di 'rilievo' nel contesto e' chiaro (l'autore sta parlando di architettura e arti plastiche), ma non ho la minima idea di cosa sia un 'sistema di inquadramento', se mai esista una tale espressione nel linguaggio settoriale delle arti. Ho cercato per ore su Google senza risultati. Ho anche valutato la possibilita'  che non si tratti di un' espressione settoriale vera e propria, ma semplicemente un accostamento un po' infelice di due parole molto generiche. Il ventaglio di interpretazioni allora potrebbe variare da 'modo di catalogare' (i rilievi) a 'sitema di posizionamento' (dei rilievi). Ho bisogno di un minimo di certezza nell'interpretare questa espressione ai fini di una traduzione. Questo forum e'  la mia ultima spiaggia... Qualcuno puo' darmi una mano? 
Mille grazie!
Solange


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Solange  

Posso chiederti di riportare la frase completa? 
Secondo me servono più dettagli: sarebbe utile sapere di quale monumento si tratta e se per rilievo si deve intendere la composizione scultoria (alto- mezzo- basso- o il vero e proprio rilievo topografico (punti della rete) che hanno permesso la scoperta del sito archeologico e del monumento.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Solange,
tipologia o schema/ disposizione dei rilievi plastici?
Purtroppo ho il tuo stesso dubbio ma digitando "plastica funeraria di Palmira e Palmyra necropoli" su Google sono arrivata ai seguenti link che forse potranno esserti d'aiuto 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmira

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arte_provinciale_romana



P.S.: guardando anche questo link     http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasticità_(arte)    mi viene in mente che  potrebbe anche solo trattarsi di un riferimento all'inquadramento/inserimento del soggetto principale del rilievo all'interno di un bordo/riquadro scultoreo...


----------



## VogaVenessian

Nunou said:


> .... mi viene in mente che  potrebbe anche solo trattarsi di un riferimento all'inquadramento/inserimento del soggetto principale del rilievo all'interno di un bordo/riquadro scultoreo...


Pensavo anch'io, leggendo da profano, che si trattasse di "cornice" del rilievo


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Nunou e ciao, Voga  

Non credo si possa parlare di "inquadramento" riferendoci al supporto o alla cornice del rilievo. 

Riterrei giusto parlare di "inquadramento" in relazione ad un periodo storico, ad un preciso contesto (culturale, politico, etc.), ma non mi pare questo il caso, visto che si parla di "_sistema_ di inquadramento" ...  la parola "_sistema_" mi suggerisce l'idea di una metodologia, un procedimento "_di inquadramento_" ... ma non avendo capito di che tipo di "rilievo" si tratta, mi risulta difficile ... "inquadrare" la situazione


----------



## Nunou

Anja, assolutamente non al supporto e neppure cornice intesa come supporto...mi raccomando!
Sistema d'inquadramento è anche modo d'inquadrare.....il che purtroppo non chiarisce la situazione.
Però una metodologia di classificazione/definizione....avrebbe dovuto essere scritta come l'ho appena scritto io e più rileggo la frase meno ne capisco il senso se riferito ad un'altra scultura di riferimento...al limite avrebbero dovuto dire "tipo" d'inquadramento... 

Credo che sistema di posizionamento in italiano potrebbe più o meno felicemente risolvere la situazione, inteso sia come posizionamento fisico, sia come posizionamento stilistico degli stessi rilievi. Che ne dite? Io sono del parere che quando non si riesce ad arrivare a qualcosa di certo...la cosa migliore è optare per una via di mezzo che può eventualmente _coprire_ entrambe le possibilità. Resta poi da vedere se reggerebbe il confronto con la traduzione....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nunou,  

Il mio problema, in sintesi, è che non riesco ad immaginare un testo tecnico (nella fattiscpecie, un articolo di archeologia) in cui venga usato un vocabolo improprio!    ... "nei _dettagli della decorazione _e nel _sistema di inquadramento del rilievo_" non riesco a trovare un punto d'incontro, la giusta chiave di lettura ... insisterei con Solange per avere più informazioni sull'oggetto.


----------



## Nunou

Anja,
certo maggiori informazioni sull'oggetto sono sicuramente utili, ma per esperienza so che è proprio nei testi tecnici (di qualsiasi natura) che spesso si trovano le espressioni e definizioni più strane...a volte proprio "indecifrabili" anche per chi fa parte dello specifico settore....figuriamoci per gli altri!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nunou  immagino! Aspettiamo ... altrimenti mi risolverò a chiedere ad un'esperta doc, un'archeologa.


----------



## Elrioancho

Ciao di nuovo,
grazie mille per le sollecite risposte! Per comodita' vi riporto una parte dell'articolo in questione (e' molto meno del 10% del totale, quindi non dovrei incorrere in nessun crimine contro il copyright!). 
Solange


p.s.Questa e' una prova nella speranza che l'allegato sia leggibile. Datemi qualche minuto per veficare.


----------



## Elrioancho

Ok, ho verificato e l'allegato viene scaricato in bassa risoluzione, ma e' possibile ingrandire i caratteri premendo contemporaneamente il tasto 'ctrl' e il tasto '+'. Se ci sono problemi di leggibilita' fatemi sapere! Ancora mille grazie per il prezioso aiuto,
Solange


----------



## Nunou

Per ingrandire ho altri sistemi e sono riuscita a leggere:  "Tibiscum .......busti in un semplice riquadro ribassato"...secondo me torniamo alla situazione dell'intervento no. 4.
Ciao.


EDIT: ....però più avanti nel testo... "stile legnoso e geometrizzante"...acci..siamo daccapo!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Solange 

Nel testo, si legge: "... sistema di inquadramento del rilievo*11*" con richiamo in apice (mi pare di leggere "11" o "18"): non hai la possibilità di leggere le note a cui rimanda?


----------



## Nunou

Anja, sei un genio....all'apice non ci avevo neppure fatto caso!!!
Speriamo ci aiuti a capirne di più....


----------



## Elrioancho

Cara Anja,
certo, questa e' la nota:
"Benea, cit., p. 139; a Palmira l'unico riscontro lo puo' offrirlo la stele di _Annia Nice_, ma e’ un esempio isolato: cfr. H. Heinen, in K, Parlaska, _Syrische Grabreliefs hellenistischer und römischer Zeit_, Mainz, 1981, pp. 35-38”.


----------



## longplay

Da profano assoluto : inquadrare, inquadramento > mettere in cornice o in particolare rilievo; nella tecnica cinematografica, la limitazione del campo di posa (Devoto-Oli)

Non è sufficiente ? Il sistema si dovrebbe ricavare da un confronto di immagini (solo immagini) da effettuare eventualmente tramite google. Ciao a tutti  !

Aggiornamento : da un breve incursione nel web ho trovato che i "sistemi"  potrebbero essere di vari tipi, variabili anche in funzione del materiale usato:

1- incisione 2- impressione 3 - rilievo 4 - glittica (solo per le pietre preziose/dure) - Se interessa, cercare con le parole "decorazione sistemi archeologia ecc. ecc." .

I termini possono essere riferiti alle decorazioni e al loro inquadramento, mi sembra....AGGIUNGO, con mille scuse, che dal titolo del thread avevo immaginato che si

trattasse di "inquadramento" del personale, militare ecc.... . Non sarebbe il caso di aggiungere 1 aggettivo o una specificazione ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo a tutti! 
Nunou, troppo buona! Mi sa che, invece, ieri sera ero un po' fusa: credo che LP abbia fatto centro! 

Leggo e riporto dall'articolo: 

"Non è chiaro a che cosa si riferisca la Benea quando accenna a presunte analogie con la plastica funeraria di Palmyra, nei dettagli della decorazione e nel sistema d'inquadramento del rilievo [.....] Le stele di Tibiscum, _per lo più bipartite con campo epigrafico e busti *in un semplice riquadro ribassato*_, sono pressoché sconosciute a Palmyra" 

Riquadro: _elemento rilevato o dipinto che delimita il riquadro _... pannello racchiuso da un riquadro di mogano; l'affresco delimitato da un riquadro dipinto.

Potremmo dire "presunte analogie nei dettagli della decorazione e nel metodo di realizzazione del riquadro che delimita/incornicia il rilievo."  (?)  
Simile ad un riquadro di questo tipo: "Stele  ...


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Anja,
il discorso era già emerso prima ma direi che, delineandone meglio il concetto, finalmente riusciamo ad inquadrarlo meglio!
Ouf...malgrado tutte queste linee, quadri, riquadri e prospetti...direi quasi che abbiamo raggiunto la quadratura del cerchio!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Infatti, Nunou! Ho riletto i post stamattina: ieri sera ero realmente fusa e non avevo notato il "riquadro" a cui accennavi nel tuo post # 12!  
Speriamo serva a Solange ...


----------



## pizzi

Elrioancho said:


> L'autore sta parlando di come un certo monumento ricordi "la plastica funeraria di Palmira, nei dettagli della decorazione e nel sistema di inquadramento del rilievo".



Ciao Solange, il mio parere da addetta ai lavori è che sia un riferimento ai modi di esecuzione del rilievo, secondo stilemi tipici della produzione artistica, in questo caso di di Palmira. 
La resa del rilievo, con le tematiche che coinvolge, prima fra tutte la prospettiva intuitiva, può essere dirimente nell'attribuzione delle sculture, specie se si tratta di opere erratiche.
L'inquadramento del rilievo dovrebbe essere riferito ad un'organizzazione spaziale della scena scolpita (posizione dei soggetti, relazione tra le loro altezze, uso del rilievo dallo schiacciato al tutto tondo, costruzione a quinte, e tutte le altre espressioni caratterizzanti uno stile, un'epoca, e magari un lapicida, o una tradizione locale).


----------

